# Are Otodex ear drops safe for cats?



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

I purchased Otodex ear drops just to help keep my cats ears clean. But read now that they can be used for cats and dogs. I am wary, wished I have chosen the Cleanural drops instead.

Advice please. I read about cats taking toxic reactions with products designed for use in cats and dogs.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Does it say on the pack that they are suitable for cats and dogs? I would be very wary of using them and do not really see the need for ear drops to clean a cats ears. If there is a problem with excess wax or suspected ear mites I would take the cat to the vets


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Does it say on the pack that they are suitable for cats and dogs? I would be very wary of using them and do not really see the need for ear drops to clean a cats ears. If there is a problem with excess wax or suspected ear mites I would take the cat to the vets


Yes, it says on the pack for cats and dogs. Pictures of cats and dogs on packet, and instructions say safe for cats. But I am just not sure.

I so wish I had bought the cleanural specifically for cats.

No there is no ears mites, just one cat with slightly waxy ears all his life, that need a little clean from time to time. A wax build up can cause infection, so I want to avoid this.

Thank you.


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

I just wanted to know if anyone here has used these drops on their cats, and if so was all okay.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

hi ive only had meds from the vets maybe your vet can advise??


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checked otodex ear drops in my vet medic catalogue for you says for dogs and cats over 12weeks of age.


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just checked otodex ear drops in my vet medic catalogue for you says for dogs and cats over 12weeks of age.


Thank you. :wink:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Does it say on the pack that they are suitable for cats and dogs? I would be very wary of using them and do not really see the need for *ear drops* to clean a cats ears. If there is a problem with excess wax or suspected ear mites I would take the cat to the vets


I agree. What about ordinary ole olive oil?


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> I agree. What about ordinary ole olive oil?


I have tried that in the past and Almond oil mixed with vit E. His ears are free from infection or infestation, he is just one of those cats who has oiler ears than other cats.

It was under a vets consult appointment advise that I clean them regularly to keep them wax free so that an infection doesn't set in. He is an old cat, and with age their ear canals narrow and can easily get blocked and infect.

If my cat needs the vets, I do not hestitate to take him.

These ear drops I purchaseed is merely to be used as a grooming aid.

Anyway, I used them this morning and everything is fine. I have a vet friend on Facebook and asked for his advise, and he said they were fine to use. But I will buy Cleanuarl in future.


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

I have now done research on Otodex veterinary ear drops for cats and dogs. And I found that the base used in these drops in propylene glycol (a form of antifreeze) and is considered toxic to cats. Why these drops are on the market for cats baffles me....

Studies have shown exposure to propylene glycol can cause renal failure, Heniz body and or hyperthyroidism in cats. 

"Propylene glycol is an approved food additive for dog food under the category of animal feed and is generally recognized as safe (GRAS[27]) for dogs.[28] Similarly, propylene glycol is an approved food additive for human food as well.[29] The exception is that it is prohibited for use in food for cats because of a species-specific reaction in the body, as noted in 21 CFR 582.1666.

Veterinary data indicate that propylene glycol is toxic to dogs with a 50% chance of being lethal at doses of 9mL/kg, although the figure is higher for most laboratory animals (LD50 at levels of 20mL/kg).[30]

However, propylene glycol may be toxic to cats in ways not seen in other animals. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has determined that its presence in or on cat food has not been shown by adequate scientific data to be safe for use. Any such use is considered an adulteration of the cat food and a violation of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act."


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

The toxicity reports refer to ingestion though - what is the likelihood of the ear drops being ingested? I guess you will need to find out how toxic it is as it gets absorb by the body through the ear membrane/skin etc - two different things entirely.


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> The toxicity reports refer to ingestion though - what is the likelihood of the ear drops being ingested? I guess you will need to find out how toxic it is as it gets absorb by the body through the ear membrane/skin etc - two different things entirely.


But when applying ear drops some liquid always comes out around the ears later, and cats lick/ingest this, when they groom themselves with paws around ears. 

And yes, the absorption through skin is also a concern. The paw pads of a cat absorb very well, the skin on ears a bit less.

I have spent alot of time researching this, and involved my friend who is a vet.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Have you gotten in touch with PetLife to see what they have to say about it and what safety evidence they can provide?


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Have you gotten in touch with PetLife to see what they have to say about it and what safety evidence they can provide?


Yes, I have phoned them 01284 761131, but they said they are unaware of the research I quoted. They say that PG is safer than EG. Which is true, PG is the lesser of two evils, but still evil.

I suspect its a bit like Bob Martins, we all know that these are dangerous to cats but are still sold.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm, did you just talk to the customer service person or where you able to talk to someone more in the know? Would they be willing to share the concentration of PG in those eardrops - at the moment they only declare that they use a PG base. They should have some safety data too.


BM at least collect data on adverse reactions and according to their stats, BM products don't have a higher rate of mortality than other flea products (if I remember rightly from the poor BM representative who got the third degree on here a while ago).


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, I spoke to cust service first then a veterinary consult for Petlife. The majority ingredient is PG in these ear drops. 

It is illegal to put PG in cats food due to it being toxic, but its okay to put it in ear drops and other meds?

My research has come up with other knowledge, I have posted that in the general section.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Personally, I think you need to take this higher than their customer service because I doubt that they have all the safety data (or knowledge thereof) that you are after. And IMO to make more informed statements you will need to know:

- how much PG is included in the base (or how diluted it is across the eye-drops). 
- Then you will also need to fine safety data for cats based on absorption through skin rather than just ingestion (which you have already posted) / or inhalation/absorption (as per your ecigs threads). Just posting the ingestion toxicity reports is not sufficient for those ones I don't think.


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Personally, I think you need to take this higher than their customer service because I doubt that they have all the safety data (or knowledge thereof) that you are after. And IMO to make more informed statements you will need to know:
> 
> - how much PG is included in the base (or how diluted it is across the eye-drops).
> - Then you will also need to fine safety data for cats based on absorption through skin rather than just ingestion (which you have already posted) / or inhalation/absorption (as per your ecigs threads). Just posting the ingestion toxicity reports is not sufficient for those ones I don't think.


I did speak to someone above Cust service after my initial call, see my post.

Even in very small amounts PG is toxic to cats There is no getting away from that fact. Hence why it is no longer allowed in cat food.

It is ear drops, not eye drops that I am referring to.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry, I did mean ear-drops and sorry I only skimmed over the first part of that post so didn't see that you spoke to someone more in the know there. And the vet consult you talked to wasn't aware of the PG research you were talking about?

I do appreciate that the evidence for the ingestion shows that it is highly toxic, even at small amounts, but to fully make your case you need to find the other info about absorption (through skin, membrane etc) as this is just as, or even more, relevant to the case are trying to make. Just my tuppence


----------



## kittenshavemittens (Sep 1, 2011)

My vet friend and others vets are on the case. I will leave them to sort it out, they have the power to change things, not me.


----------



## toygerpaws (May 19, 2017)

kittenshavemittens said:


> I purchased Otodex ear drops just to help keep my cats ears clean. But read now that they can be used for cats and dogs. I am wary, wished I have chosen the Cleanural drops instead.
> 
> Advice please. I read about cats taking toxic reactions with products designed for use in cats and dogs.[/QUOTE
> I'm concerned.... This product states for cats and dogs.
> ...


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

this is from 2011 and OP hasnt been seen since sept 2011


----------

